# Montana FT



## Guest (May 28, 2005)

Any results on The Field trial in Montana?


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Great grounds, beutiful weather, nice setups.

I hear the first series of the open was a tough one.

Also very tough qual, with a long retired mark that got a lot of dogs. 17 dogs back for last series.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Montanna Trial*

This is the Western Montanna Retriever Club Trial.
I do not have any firm reports. I heard that the Open lost a lot of dogs in the first series. I am rooting for Glenda , DD,Roger, Armand and Eric and everyone else I know.!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2005)

*Montana*

I know Sarita Mcknight is still in at the Qual with Ham and Shorty and Ham are running the Am tomorrow will post as soon as I hear anything Marie are your dogs running? 
Cyndi


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

No Cindy my guys are not running. Spring is home with me and Robbie is for sale. I think he is sold but will no more this coming week. I am looking for a started dog. Really sorry that Robbie isn't making it.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2005)

*Montana*

CONGRATS To Billy Jewett and Pete for taking a Second in the Qual! 
Cyndi


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Cindy do you know any other placements in the Q? Ruth Aud's Morgan is running handeled by Eric. Ruth is at home sitting by the phone. Marie


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Qual results:

1. Ritz's Morgan Creek owned by Ruth Ann Aud and Bob Scarborough, handled by Eric Fangsrud

2. Power Pete's Blue Streak, owned and handled by Billy Jewett

3. ADIRONDAC CODE RED, owned by Stephen and Sally Low, handled by Steve

4. Waterborne's Bada Bing, owned by Keith Cantillon and Carol Bedolla, handled by Keith.

RJ. J and D Samantha, owned by Gerald and Donna VanderZanden, handled by Donna

Jams: Wham Bam on the Rocks, owned by Chris Brandl, handled by Karl Gunzer

Clubmead's Turbo Tikka, owned by Charlotte Van De Brake, handled by Brooke Van De Brake

Fishtrap Heidi, owned and handled by Ray Bly

Puget Power Loaded to the Mark, owned by Marilyn and Bob Dahlheim, handled by Eric Fangsrud

Mad River's I.R.J.R., owned by Frank Baird and Mike Cicero, handled by Frank.

The other stakes are still running.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Congratulations on the 3rd, Steve!

Vicky


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Steve congratulations on your third in the Q. Thankyou for posting all the results. I just called Ruth Aud to let her know that her dog Morgan won. She is so excited it is a first for her and she has been in the game a long time.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2005)

*Montana*

I didn't Know Morgan took First, Congratulations to Ruth!!! Thanks for all the results, sounds like a great weekend wish we were there instead of stuck in the AZ heat.
Cyndi


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Steve... congrats to you and Cody on your 3rd place!!  

Sheril


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2005)

*Montana*

 Congrats to all who placed and Jammed!!


----------



## coryf (Aug 14, 2004)

Congratulations Steve, 

Cody was looking pretty good in Tx. Have to say the placement doesn't surprise me. Say hello to Sally and the McKnights if you see them. I may come to Billings next weekend.....will you be there?

Cory


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

Congrats Steve and Cody!! Hope to meet you folks next week in Billings.

Russ


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Vicky Trainor said:


> Congratulations on the 3rd, Steve!
> 
> Vicky


From me too. Good going Steve!

One working day left.


----------



## SamLab1 (Jul 24, 2003)

Way to go Steve & Cody!!!! Congratulations....look forward to seein you in the fall.

Bob & Nancy


----------



## Davin Marceau (Dec 28, 2003)

> Congratulations on the 3rd, Steve!


Ditto that! Look forward to seeing yall run next weekend in Billings. I'm running my first Q with my 2.5 yr old chessie female. Needless to say, I'm sweating bullets already!

Davin


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

*Congratulations to Steve and Cody for your third place in Q. Great Dog and Great Handler  

Paula*


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Thanks, everybody for your nice comments!

Watched a few dogs run Derby last night; same judges as Q, long, tight double.

16 dogs are back for water marks in Open this morning. Karl Gunzer has two of them, Izzie and Mardi, as well as Sundown, handled very ably by his owner, John Terraciano.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Congratulations Cody and Steve! Well deserved!

Angie


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

Way to go, Steve and Cody! Congratulations!


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Open and Am Placements (these are second hand; I hope they are accurate)

Open:

1. CAFC Waterborne's Super Jock/Don Simpson
2. FC Mad River's Maggie McBunn/Mike Cicero
3. Blue Earth's Hurry Sundown/John Terraciano
4. Eva-Ethel Proby-Weber/A. Brown

Amateur:

1. Cosmic Blue Genes/Barb Young
2. FC Wood River's Air Apparent/Bill Frehling
3. Blue Earth's Hurry Sundown/John Terraciano
4. CFC Way Out Yonder/Freeman Boyette


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> 4. CFC Way Out Yonder/Freeman Boyette


I can't help but get a little choked up when I read this. That's my grandpuppy.


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Derby results (unofficial)

1. Howln Ducks Spur of the Moment/Mike Cicero
2. Runnin's Molly B/Mickey Rawlins
3. Blacktail's Believe in Me/Kris Hunt
4. Home Boy/Armand Fangsrud
RJ. Carbon's Blue Persuit/Steve Kompf


----------

